# I had a dream the other night



## Israel (Aug 3, 2019)

two "of you" were in it...

One was sorta focus of attention, the other (more or less) witness to the exchange...and the two "of you" were walking through and out of a doorway and _the one_ was all tatted up.

And I said the whole of it...is to the end of forgiveness. And you heard. But in the dream the greater need of hearing was in me.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Israel said:


> two "of you" were in it...
> 
> One was sorta focus of attention, the other (more or less) witness to the exchange...and the two "of you" were walking through and out of a doorway and _the one_ was all tatted up.
> 
> And I said the whole of it...is to the end of forgiveness. And you heard. But in the dream the greater need of hearing was in me.


I missed this post until just now.
Since, as far as I know, Im the only one of us that is "tatted up"...….
Im glad your dream wasnt too freaky


----------



## Israel (Aug 14, 2019)

thank you walt.


----------

